# DP220 wobble



## Via (26 Jun 2015)

Hi, picked up what appears to be a DP220 bench drill (no markings but identified from an older post on here) which is in great condition minus a wobble, on the Chuck itself it is only very slight (not even a mm) but by the time it gets to end of drill bit it's quite intensified.

How would I go about finding out if it is Chuck or bearings, also would anyone know where I could get replacement bearings? Quick online search showed little promise.


----------



## dzj (26 Jun 2015)

I'd replace the bearings first. An old machine will always work better with a new set.
See what happens and go from there.


----------



## CHJ (26 Jun 2015)

Have a read of this thread:

post971976.html#p971976

Specifically this particular post to eliminate quill or bearing slack, if that is not the problem remove and service or replace chuck.


----------



## Inspector (26 Jun 2015)

I would remove the chuck and put an indicator on the end of the shaft to see if it is bent. Bearings bad enough to cause a millimetre of run out are going to sound and feel rough when turned and will move from side to side by hand if you tug on the chuck. See what you have before buying and replacing bearings, chucks, etc.

Pete


----------



## Via (26 Jun 2015)

Thanks for replies.

Removed the shaft, don't think it is bearings, there are 3 I believe? Bottom one feels a bit rough but no movement at all, one at top of quill (? first bench drill so still learning the parts) is absolutely spot on - no movement and smooth as anything, the one on the pulley seems to have a small amount of movement, but I'd be thinking if the other two have no play then this movement would be taken up by the pulley rather than through shaft?

I am inclined to think its the chuck, what's best/correct way of removing it from the shaft, don't appear obvious?


----------



## dzj (27 Jun 2015)

The ones I've seen had four bearings. Two for the pulley and two for the shaft.
I can't remember if the lower one for the shaft is an axial-radial kind, but if you do decide to change them, check their numbers
to be sure.


----------



## beech1948 (27 Jun 2015)

Delta DP 220 usually has the main casting of the head with DP220 cast in the side of the head. So have a look and see if its there.

A US group called Old Woodworking and Metalworking machines maintains a web site called http://www.owwm.org which records refurbishments of machines. DP220 is very popular and there will be literally 00's of DP220 threads showing rebuilds including bearing replacements. Go have a look, join up and search for DP220 or ask for advice. 

If you are thinking of replacing bearings you might as well strip the whole machine and refurb it completely and then use it for the next 100 years.

Good luck
Al


----------

